# Robin's Egg Blue Pen Blank



## propencity

I'm needing a blank (or 2) in this shade of blue.  I have seen the turquoise blanks that are available in tru-stone but need to be able to engrave 2 lines on the barrel.  And the turquoise with the gold/black web may get in the way of the engraved letters.  

Any suggestions where I may be able to purchase a blank with this shade of blue? Double dyed on stabilized curly wood would be preferable; I'm having a hard time locating one to purchase.  









Thanks
Mark


----------



## walshjp17

What would that blue look like?


----------



## Tom T

I bought a blue burl stabilized blank at WC.  I think it is in there standard stock.  At least in Orlando.


----------



## propencity

I have posted a pic.  Closest I have seen is turquoise tru-stone.


----------



## Tom T

The ones from WC are not that color.  Thank for the picture.  Not sure where to find that.


----------



## Brooks803

I think I have a couple pieces of box elder burl dyed & stabilized that color. I know they're a light blue but not 100%. I get home from vacation on the 3rd so if you haven't found anything by then I'll check my wood bin.


----------



## propencity

Thanks Jonathan.  If you have them, please let me know. I would be interested in buying a couple.


----------



## Jim Smith

I think I have a couple of PVC blanks that are very similar to that color as well.  I'll check in the morning and if they're a match we can swap if you'd like.

Jim Smith
Conyers, GA


----------



## Buzzzz4

The water pipe blanks are exactly what you are looking for. I'm someone here has some available.


----------



## gallianp

Looks green to me not blue????


----------



## propencity

Thank you everyone for your input and help.  I have emailed Bruce on getting some of pvc water blanks; hopefully he has some more.  This is appears to be very close to the color I am looking for.  Has anyone engraved on these PVC water blanks? How did it turn out?


----------



## Sawdust46

Here is a link to a Tru-Stone that might work and does not have the dark lines: Larimar

I have turned a pen in this and it look very nice, light color.


----------



## jttheclockman

Waterpipe that Bruce used to sell. That blue looks pretty darn close.


----------



## bruce119

jttheclockman said:


> Waterpipe that Bruce used to sell. That blue looks pretty darn close.


 
Yep that's color above is pretty much spot on.
I still got a bunch of it.

Here's a *link* to my old AD same deal just let me know.

.


----------



## dankc908

gallianp said:


> Looks green to me not blue????



15% of all males are color blind to a greater or lesser degree.  That's why I take my wife's advice as to the color of something.


----------

